# Did this board go down?



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

All afternoon i haven't been able to this forum.

I'd tried all possible methods such as going to my bookmark, typing in the address, finding it on Google etc but they all came back with either a 404 or never fully loaded the site - even after 1/2 hour!!

What happened?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Yep. It wasn't just you. It seems the forum went down for a while.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I just got a 404 code a minute ago as well, thought it had gone down again :roll:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

There has been a major increase in the number of user today, as a result of a Web Worm that is trying to bring the site down.

As a result the server was not able to serve the number of requests that were being sent to the site in its present configuration. We have tuned the server to perform at 150% of its normal configuration (default) which means that it is able to counter the number of requests, and still enable you to browse the site as "normal". as a benefit, the site will, once this nuciance has been eliminated on the web, perform REALLY quickly!!!

This is something that we cannot control, but we HAVE every solution that we can find in place to make sure that things proceed as normal.

All the best, and happy new year

Jae


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Happy new year to you too.


----------

